# [Oblivion] Diebesgilde - &quot;Das ultimative Ding&quot;



## fragee (10. April 2006)

Hi alle

Ich bin für die Diebesgilde gerade bei der "Das ultimative Ding"-Quest, und stehe derzeit an. Ich bin in dem Raum, wo mein Alter Ego auf einmal sagt "Ich stehe auf einer Druckplatte und am anderen Ende des Raums öffnet sich ein Schlüsselloch". Ich find da aber nichts, ich weiß ja nicht mal welches Ende gemeint ist ^^ und ich kann mich nicht mit dem Rettungspfeil ausrüsten.
Also? Wo gehts weiter?

sorry, dass ich das hier nochmal poste, aber im Sammelthread bekomme ich weniger Aufmerksamkeit als eine Sandhorn in der Sahara


----------



## Iceman (10. April 2006)

fragee am 10.04.2006 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi alle
> 
> Ich bin für die Diebesgilde gerade bei der "Das ultimative Ding"-Quest, und stehe derzeit an. Ich bin in dem Raum, wo mein Alter Ego auf einmal sagt "Ich stehe auf einer Druckplatte und am anderen Ende des Raums öffnet sich ein Schlüsselloch". Ich find da aber nichts, ich weiß ja nicht mal welches Ende gemeint ist ^^ und ich kann mich nicht mit dem Rettungspfeil ausrüsten.
> Also? Wo gehts weiter?
> ...



Öh, wenn du im richtigen Raum bist ist auf der andere Seite eine riesige Statue die sich grade in dem Moment wo du auf die Druckplatte getreten bist einmal um 180° gedreht hat. Das kann man eigentlich nicht übersehen


----------



## fragee (11. April 2006)

Nö, da bewegt sich nix. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, das ist ein Bug, denn wenn er sagt, er stehe auf einer Druckbodenplatte, steht er in Wirklichkeit auf ganz normalem Boden, und die riesige Statue bewegt sich kein bisschen.


----------



## Iceman (11. April 2006)

fragee am 11.04.2006 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, da bewegt sich nix. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, das ist ein Bug, denn wenn er sagt, er stehe auf einer Druckbodenplatte, steht er in Wirklichkeit auf ganz normalem Boden, und die riesige Statue bewegt sich kein bisschen.



Möglich das der Text falsch übersetzt ist. Ich meine in meiner US Version stand was davon, dass man auf die Druckplatte drauf müsste und nicht das man schon drauf steht.

Auf jeden Fall ist gegenüber der Statue ne Druckplatte, da musst du hin.


----------



## Phade (11. April 2006)

das ist ein Bug.
In dem Level werden die geskripteten Hinweise einige Male zu früh ausgelöst, auch wenn man noch gar nicht an der entsprechenden Stelle steht.
Hast du schon im "Nebenraum" (anderer Levelabschnitt mit Ladebilschirm) den Schalter aktiviert, um die Eisentore und die Säulen herunterfahren zu lassen?


----------



## fragee (11. April 2006)

Phade am 11.04.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ein Bug.
> In dem Level werden die geskripteten Hinweise einige Male zu früh ausgelöst, auch wenn man noch gar nicht an der entsprechenden Stelle steht.
> Hast du schon im "Nebenraum" (anderer Levelabschnitt mit Ladebilschirm) den Schalter aktiviert, um die Eisentore und die Säulen herunterfahren zu lassen?



Nein, aber genau das wars    Danke sehr


----------



## Meresin (26. Juni 2006)

*[Oblivion] Diebesgilde - "Das ultimative Ding" - Abschluss*

Habe Probleme, das Quest zu Ende zu bringen. Nachdem ich die Elder Scroll gemopst, sie dem Graufuchs übergeben und den Ring überbracht habe kommt es zu einem selbst laufenden Dialog in dem sich der Graufuchs offenbart und seine Diebeslaufbahn an den Nagel hängt.
Nun das Problem: Der Dialog endet bei mir nicht. Der Graufuchs zieht ab, die Gräfin setzt sich wieder hin (falsch rum bei mir, sie "hängt" in der Luft) und die zwei Wachen beziehen wieder Position. Und dann nix. Hänge noch in der Zuschauer-Sicht, kann mich zwar umsehen aber nicht steuern.
Weiß wer mehr?


----------

